# Grain feeder



## cindyg (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi all, just recently someone had pics on with their feeders showing, but I failed to make note of where they were and now can't find them, I liked the look of them and thought I might try making a few.  Looked like 2x4's with a trough, could you all post some pics and plans if you have em?  Thanks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 26, 2012)

sorry no one answered you.  

Here are some pictures of our grain feeders. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set  0e7e793f5e


----------



## cindyg (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks 20kids, but that link won't open??


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 26, 2012)

cindyg said:
			
		

> Thanks 20kids, but that link won't open??


Well it was working,  gosh, everything has to be so difficult. 

let's try again. 


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.167298783341980.42576.100001855770147&type=3&l=0e7e793f5e


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 26, 2012)

I should mention, I like the wooden ones a lot better than the PVC pipe, They are too light weight and the feed can come out of them too easily. They work okay for a couple smaller goats.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 26, 2012)

were they these, I just saw your post.


----------



## cindyg (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks so much, just what I'm looking for.  I'll post pics when I get mine made.  Cheers, Cindy


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is my hay/grain feeder I built. It cost me $30 for lumber and I built it during shop class with my friend. It's designed for sheep, but it can also probably be used for goats, too. I haven't used it yet because we have plenty of hay/grain feeders at the barn, but when my sheep move to my house, this is what they'll be eating out of.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15452


----------

